# Faelan and his ducks today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an awesome session Faelan and I just had with the Golden club. We had ducks for flyers and water work. Faelan was wonderful!! And his 2nd/middle duck was the flyer - it was winged and hit the water running - when Faelan saw that you could almost see a cartoon bubble above his head saying, 'Oh no you don't, you are mine' as he applied his turbo charger!! He cleanly grabbed that duck taking no arguments and delivered him right to me still fighting. It really was incredibly beautiful to see him working that bird.

The final mark was very mucky and Faelan didn't even seem to notice he had to run through water not quite deep enough to swim in.

A quick trip to clean water with a few bumper tosses has him looking and smelling good again - I'd give him a bath but more water work tomorrow possibly following an obedience trial (if its not raining).

The club mentors and 'gallery' were commenting about how well he was doing, how he tries so hard and looks so good. The instructors (along with others) are saying he is ready for JH tests. 

Faelan has started handling and the club mentors suggested I start doing water doubles where we were today, just have to be careful of the dog walkers who resent the purpose of the area being field dog training, they even ignore the closure signs when training and trialling in progress. 

Anyhow, I am very proud of my Faelan today. And you know, other folks were cheering his flyer along with me which helps me know its not just because he's my dog - its because he is coming into his own   

You know, for those of you who are more experienced and spend time mentoring and guiding us newcomers, I say Thank You, and I hope the joy you see in our dogs and us as we progress pays you back in some small measure for all that you do.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What an awesome report! Sooooo cool! Go Faelen, and go YOU!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so exciting to hear what a great job Faelan did!! Yay Faelan! And I'll bet he had a blast doing it!


----------

